# Where to find a breeder?



## CoolCalicoCat (Feb 14, 2008)

Is there an online directory?? I'm a n00b at this... I'd like to adopt a siamese kitten. There's not any breeders in the Keys (just like anything else you want down here :lol: )

Thanks :roll:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You can look at the CFA and TICA websites, they usually have breeder referral pages. Don't go to the newspaper or online pets for sale pages, those will almost always be backyard breeders.

Have you done your research on how to identify a good breeder...that's the first step. There's a great sticky at the top of this forum. Here's a link to an another that is Maine **** centric, but most of the advice is generic to any breed.

http://www.mcbfa.org/articles3.html

Beware of cheap prices. If you're seeing that many breeders are selling for $600 and you see one for $300...it's the first tip off that all is not right.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If adopting a rescue cat you might find this site interesting: http://www.siameserescue.org/


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Here are some breeders in FL that seem pretty good (although you'll have to look into it more):

http://www.awdesign1.com/gotier/?
http://home.comcast.net/~blueisles/home.html

(traditional) http://www.evineacats.com/

and this has a list, the two from FL I already put up though:
http://www.breedlist.com/breeders/sia_ac.html


----------

